# Nomadic Tribes Map Icons Previews



## InkwellIdeas (Feb 26, 2020)

The Inkwell Ideas Patreon (sort of an opt-in monthly subscription) continues for February with a Nomadic Tribes theme.  As we started last month, we’ve expanded our icon sets to total over 100 icons.

The first preview shows the icons for settlement & battlemat scale maps. As artist Keith Curtis and I were brainstorming, the idea occurred that you may want to make a settlement map of several teepees or huts together (plus campfires, corrals, etc.), to show the nomadic encampment… but you may also want to show that same map on the battlemat scale. Perhaps for a raid into that nomadic camp. So all the icons above except the last row have a version for the settlement scale and another with additional detail on the battlemat scale. The last row is additional items that are probably too detailed for the settlement scale map–things that mostly add to building interiors.

The second preview image has the classic & isometric style world/Kingdom scale icons. For each of six different nomadic types, we created an icon for a larger and smaller settlement.


----------

